# buying Disney passes with RCI points question



## klynn (Apr 15, 2006)

How many points are needed to buy Disney passes? Do you get a voucher that you redeem at the gate or do you get an actual pass? Once you have the voucher/pass can you pay to upgrade to an annual pass? TIA


----------



## myip (Apr 15, 2006)

approx 36,000 pts to 42,000 pts depending on how many days you want 4,5,6,or 7.  It costs $69 for the transaction.  You get the actual pass.


----------



## klynn (Apr 15, 2006)

myip said:
			
		

> approx 36,000 pts to 42,000 pts depending on how many days you want 4,5,6,or 7.  It costs $69 for the transaction.  You get the actual pass.



Is it the base ticket plus the park hopping option?  How about the Water Park Fun and More Option?   Does it also include the No Expiration Option?  Do you know if you can upgrade it for an annual pass?  Thanks!


----------



## myip (Apr 16, 2006)

klynn said:
			
		

> Is it the base ticket plus the park hopping option?  How about the Water Park Fun and More Option?   Does it also include the No Expiration Option?  Do you know if you can upgrade it for an annual pass?  Thanks!



It is a hopper pass with Water Park and other options.  It never expired.  I have never try to upgrade to annual pass.


----------



## DorotaG (Apr 17, 2006)

Exact numbers:

child 4 days: 32900
adult 4 days: 36900

child 5 days: 35600
adult 5 days: 39600

child 6 days: 37000
adult 6 days: 41000

child 7 days: 38500
adult 7 days: 42500

They come with water park options and do not expire....


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2006)

I think the point amounts are fine.  What frosts my cake is the $69 fee to do this.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 17, 2006)

It's $69. _per transaction,_ not per ticket.

Fern


----------



## Jimster (Apr 17, 2006)

It's still too much! LOL  1 person X 6/hr(assuming they only do one ticket an hour) x .39 cent stamp X 1 gallon of gas to go get it and mail it $3.00= $9.39 X 600% profit= 1 transaction.


----------

